# Tivo Roamio Plus Not Working; V53 and CableCard Error



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've been a Tivo Customer for nearly ten years now, and with my wife and I moving into our new place, we decided it would be time to upgrade from our two Series 3 boxes to a Roamio Plus connected to three Tivo Mini's. I have Comcast and live about 40 miles south of Boston.

It was a nice plan, except for the past week we can't get the Roamio to work. It seems we've narrowed the issue down to the Cisco CableCard which seems to accept the "pings" but otherwise fails to load the channels that I'm entitled to receive. As a result, I'm left with V53 errors on every channel.

I'm on my fourth cable card, I've had two techs to the house, run the guided setup half a dozen times, and had probably a dozen calls each to both Comcast and Tivo technical support. Over the objections of the tech support, Tivo now has a new Roamio Plus on the way, being that's really the only variable that hasn't been changed at this point. We tried hooking the Tivo directly to the pole with no spitters. It should be noted Signal is in the high 90's and SNR were deemed to be really good.

And as one would expect, Tivo points the finger at Comcast and Comcast says this is Tivo's fault, with the last Comcast Tier 2 tech suggesting this is a 20.3.x firmware issue. (My firmware version is 20.3.7.1a-USA-6-848)

I don't know much about CableCards, but here's the info they always ask for, along with what the Tivo techs think is the issue (Active Programs and the lack of a program index):

CableCard CA Screen > Status: "Ready"
CableCard CA Screen > Active Programs: "No Information Available"
CableCard DAVIC Info > Status: Locked
CableCard CP Info > Auth Status: CP Auth Received
Info for pgm index 0-5
[LTSID - PN - CCI - ERR]
0x0 - 0x0 - 0x0 - 0x0 (repeats for six rows)

Anyways, if this isn't resolved soon, I'm going to have to end up sending back the nearly $1,800 in Tivo equipment I recently purchased. Their fault or not, I was very disappointed by the reaction of the last Tivo technical support person which was "get a fifth CableCard".

Any help troubleshooting this is appreciated. Let me know if any more diagnostic info would be helpful. Because Tivo, Comcast, and I sure as hell seem to be **** empty out of ideas.

Obes


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Apparently to properly support all 6 channels on a Roamio you need latest Cisco CableCard model as well as firmware for things to work properly. My guess is if nothing else you have older firmware. There are plenty of threads in this forum that go through the details of what is needed if you look around some more or search. (I wouldn't be surprised if TiVo support didn't mention that to you though).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Apparently to properly support all 6 channels on a Roamio you need latest Cisco CableCard model as well as firmware for things to work properly. My guess is if nothing else you have older firmware. There are plenty of threads in this forum that go through the details of what is needed if you look around some more or search. (I wouldn't be surprised if TiVo support didn't mention that to you though).


CableCard Firmware is PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001.

From what was quoted here, it seems as if that would be the latest version, and acceptable with a Roamio: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9840708#post9840708

Funny, the only time I get any visual signal whatsoever is about 10 seconds before and after the CableCard firmware updates after inserting a new Card.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just tried the Tivo tech's advice to swap out for a fifth cablecard...no dice...again...


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Just tried the Tivo tech's advice to swap out for a fifth cablecard...no dice...again...


I take it that no channels at all are working? I got V53 (and others) when the codes for the digital tiers were not loaded correctly on the OCUR device. It wasn't setup right from the beginning and took about 2+ hours on the phone before I got the right CSR to fix it. Did you initially use the cablecard from your premier? I found pairing an existing cablecard is easier than getting a new one setup properly because those codes are already aligned to your subscriptions.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

I originally used the card from my Series 3 without success. Worth trying again I suppose.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Have you called the actual Comcast cablecard hotline? 99.9% of the problems I had with cablecards when i was in a comcast area a few years ago were the fault of how it was placed on my account and activated on their system. They kept blaming everything over and over, TiVo, the cablecard, yada yada yada. I would have nothing of it and keep calling and demanding they recheck the pairing and activation and every time without fail the csr said it was in their system properly until I finally got someone that knew what the Fokker they were doing at that place! I hear its a lot better with the hotline setup now. I wouldn't know as I'm in a time warner area now. Good luck!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Have you called the actual Comcast cablecard hotline? 99.9% of the problems I had with cablecards when i was in a comcast area a few years ago were the fault of how it was placed on my account and activated on their system. They kept blaming everything over and over, TiVo, the cablecard, yada yada yada. I would have nothing of it and keep calling and demanding they recheck the pairing and activation and every time without fail the csr said it was in their system properly until I finally got someone that knew what the Fokker they were doing at that place! I hear its a lot better with the hotline setup now. I wouldn't know as I'm in a time warner area now. Good luck!


Do you have any idea exactly what they did to make it work? I checked that thread regarding the Tivo Premiere code when it was lagging people's xFinity VOD service. I asked last time and they told me it was already entered.

To be clear, I'm not trying to one up all the responses, but I'm getting worried that I'm almost out of options and that I'm going to have to send back my Roamio and three Minis.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Do you have any idea exactly what they did to make it work? I checked that thread regarding the Tivo Premiere code when it was lagging people's xFinity VOD service. I asked last time and they told me it was already entered.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not trying to one up all the responses, but I'm getting worried that I'm almost out of options and that I'm going to have to send back my Roamio and three Minis.


The only thing I remember was that the placement of where the cablecard lies in their system list of your equipment makes a huge difference. I think it needs to be at the top.

You still haven't answered if you actually called the Comcast Cablecard Hotline?

Comcast :877-405-2298
Automated: 800-671-9094


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Relevant post from TiVoMargret. Turns out Cisco CC firmware PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001 is indeed troublesome. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9884734#post9884734


TiVoMargret said:


> We've been looking at the logs of TiVo Roamio boxes with Cisco CableCARDs, and we have a better understanding of which CableCARDs work correctly with 6 tuners.
> 
> Here's what we've learned:
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> The only thing I remember was that the placement of where the cablecard lies in their system list of your equipment makes a huge difference. I think it needs to be at the top.
> 
> You still haven't answered if you actually called the Comcast Cablecard Hotline?
> 
> ...


I've called them literally about a dozen times at this point--TiVo tech support actually gave me some specific people to try and get on the line who tend to be more in the know with regard to tivo issues.

The calls always seem to go like this: "We've sent three signals so we need to set up a service call."

Still, I've gotten nowhere. New Roamio Plus shows up today, on the snowball's chance the box is the issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's already established that Cisco CC 1.5.2.3001 firmware which you have is the problem, so problem is not going to be resolved with a replacement box.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

moyekj said:


> It's already established that Cisco CC 1.5.2.3001 firmware which you have is the problem, so problem is not going to be resolved with a replacement box.


Have we established that? Seems like some people can get at least something from that FW version; most if the responses with regards to Cisco firmware 1.5.2.3001 concern not being able to use all 6 tuners.

I cant get ANY of the tuners to work, with the problem again that what channels I'm permitted to receive fails to load.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Have we established that? Seems like some people can get at least something from that FW version; most if the responses with regards to Cisco firmware 1.5.2.3001 concern not being able to use all 6 tuners.
> 
> I cant get ANY of the tuners to work, with the problem again that what channels I'm permitted to receive fails to load.


Yeah, with the 1.5.2.3001, you should at least get a solid 4 tuners, maybe 5, and most likely not 6. After as many conversations with the Comcast CC hotline as you indicate, it seems to me like the issue is faulty Tivo unit. Here's to hoping the replacement sorts things out for you.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Have we established that? Seems like some people can get at least something from that FW version; most if the responses with regards to Cisco firmware 1.5.2.3001 concern not being able to use all 6 tuners.
> 
> I cant get ANY of the tuners to work, with the problem again that what channels I'm permitted to receive fails to load.


Yes, you should be getting 4 channels to work, and V58 error otherwise, so it's possible V53 errors are a bad box I suppose. I don't think I've ever seen a comprehensive explanation of what causes V53 errors.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The calls always seem to go like this: "We've sent three signals so we need to set up a service call.".


well I think that seems to be part of the issue. Just "sending signals" isn't a fix. That just refreshes what's already incorrect.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

Earlier this morning I had called up Comcast one last time and spoke with a rather sharp Comcast tech who seemed to know what she was doing and after requesting she review my account info, she added a billing code. After a ping to the box, still nothing worked.

The UPS guy showed up with the replacement Roamio Plus this afternoon. I ran through the guided setup without the CableCard, and put the card in when it was done. And it was like ****ing Christmas when it came to life...not to mention, all six tuners and VOD appear to be working. 

I don't know whether it was one of the billing codes that took six hours to kick in, or if the box was bad, but I have TiVo now using the same CableCard that'd been giving me trouble for the past four days.

Just happy to be using this bad ass piece of equipment.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to hear you have it working. Between clueless cable "support" people, cable cards, tuning adapters, and possible TiVo bugs, it really can be challenging at times to get things working. And yet other times it is instant easiness.

Almost every time I have had a problem with my setup(s) it has been because someone at Cox did something wrong and it takes several calls to get them to "fix" it correctly.


----------



## dalefinn (Nov 12, 2013)

I am having the same issue. I have been a TiVo HD user for over 2 years with no problems. I purchased a Roamio Pro Plus 4 weeks ago and nothing but problems. I have Comcast out 5 times been on the phone with Comcast 8 times and TiVo 2 times. The card is paired and has all technology, HD and billing codes from Comcast. But keeps dropping channels and tuners. Errors V52, V53 or blank screen. Signal strength is 95. 

TiVo is sending me a new Roamio Pro Plus but they say they are aware of an issue that some Roamio users are having like I am and they are working on it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dalefinn said:


> I am having the same issue. I have been a TiVo HD user for over 2 years with no problems. I purchased a Roamio Pro Plus 4 weeks ago and nothing but problems. I have Comcast out 5 times been on the phone with Comcast 8 times and TiVo 2 times. The card is paired and has all technology, HD and billing codes from Comcast. But keeps dropping channels and tuners. Errors V52, V53 or blank screen. Signal strength is 95. TiVo is sending me a new Roamio Pro Plus but they say they are aware of an issue that some Roamio users are having like I am and they are working on it.


See the "Tuners 5 and 6 not authorized" thread, and quite a few others. Most likely a new box will do you no good.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Nov 4, 2013)

Today after being away from home for a few days I turn on the TV and every tuner is showing a V58. Not this **** again. FML.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Today after being away from home for a few days I turn on the TV and every tuner is showing a V58. Not this **** again. FML.


Have you tried a full reboot of both the TiVo and TA (if you have one)?


----------

